# Buddha White Dwarf Grow Report



## Sultan of Sweetleaf (Nov 17, 2009)

So I just finished growing 10 White Dwarf from seed which I purchased from Dope-Seeds.  All 10 germed and I let the 5 females live.  Just as advertised 60 days after planting the germinated seeds in Fox Farm Happy Frog they were ready for harvest.  Very sensitive to nutes, other than that no problems at all.  Ended up with 95g dried and cured.  I rate the buzz about a 7 out of 10 potency.  Smell is pretty strong.  Taste is a little harsh but not bad.  I would definately grow this strain again.  None of these plants grew more than 20 inches tall, so 3 and a half ounces from 5 plants that took only a 2.5x2.5 area to grow in 60 days is pretty good.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

very cool thanks for the report....


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the report. 

Enjoy your weed!


----------

